# التثليث والتوحيد



## مونيكا 57 (24 مارس 2009)

*مازال البعض مشوش بالنسبة للآب والأبن والروح القدس وكيف انهم إله واحد وهذا الذى سوف نشرحة بنعمة المسيح فى هذه الرسالة بعنوان ( التثليث والتوحيد ) وكيف ان إلهنا واحد وليس ثلاثة ألهه .



نبدأ حديثنا بقصة واقعية بسيطة معبرة عن موضوعنا وتعتبر مدخلا مناسبا لبدء الحديث عن سر التثليث والتوحيد .

تقول القصة ... إن عالماً ملحداً أخذ ذات يوم يهزأ أمام سامعيه بعقيدة المسيحيون ... ثم فى سخرية التفت إلى أحد المؤمنين الحاضرين وسأله قائلا : كيف تفهم ان الثلاثة يكونون واحد والواحد يكون ثلاثة !؟

وكان بجانب ذلك المسيحى شمعة فأخذها وأجاب على سؤال العالم الملحد بسؤال قائلا : وهل تستطيع أنت ان تخبرنى عن كيفية أشتعال هذه الشمعة ؟

فأجاب الملحد قائلا : إن الأمر سهل جدا ... إذ ان الشحم (المادة الشمعية) والفتيل والهواء .. هذه الثلاثة إتحدت معا فأعطت هذا النور المنظور .. وهنا رد المسيحى سائلا مرة أخرى : وهل يمكنك ان تفهم كيف ان الثلاثة مواد توجد نورا واحداً 

فاجاب الملحد : لا ... إننى لا افهم كيف يحدث هذا مع تصديقى للأمر 

وهنا أجاب المسيحى البسيط المملوء من روح الله قائلا :

" هكذا الله ... وإن كنا لا نفهم تماماً بعقولنا كل شيئ عن حقيقة ثالوث وحدانيته . ووحدانيه ثالوثه ... إلا اننا نؤمن بها والعقل يقبلها لأنها لا تتعارض معه وإن كانت تسمو عليه . "
صديقى : لقد تجرأنا ... نعم إذ نبحث فى موضوع مثل التثليث والتوحيد لأنه بحث فى طبيعة الله وجوهره ... ومن هو الأنسان حتى يريد أن يفهم جوهر الله .

فإن كان الأنسان لم يعرف بعد نفسه جيدا من حيث جوهره .. أفلا تعتبر جرأة إن أراد أن يعرف الله لأن " امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله ( 1كو 2 : 11 ) "

ولذلك يوصى بولس الرسول كل أحد " ان لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي ان يرتئي بل يرتئي الى التعقل ( رو 12 : 3 ) " أى أننا ممكن بعقلنا المحدود أن نأخذ ولو شعاعا بسيطا قدر ما تستطيع طبيعتنا البشرية ان تحتمل من أعلانات الله لنا عن نفسه ... أى نرتئي الى التعقل .

ونحتاج بالضرورة يا صديقى الى الأتضاع فى كلامنا عن الموضوعات اللاهوتية بصفة عامة .. لأنه إن كان العلم ينفخ فكم يكون الأمر اذا ارتبط باللاهوتيات ... كم قاد هذا العلم كثيرين للكبرياء والهرطقة ... حفظنا الرب .



الحقائق اللاهوتية فوق العقل والأدراك وهذا لا يعيب
 .. بل بالعكس هو دليل صحتها .. فالعقل اذا اخترع شيئاً إنما يخترع ما يتناسب مع فهمه وقدراته .. 

فكون ان حقيقة التثليث والتوحيد أسمى من العقل فهذا دليل انها ليست من أختراع الأنسان فمن المنطقى أن يكون الله فوق العقل ...

لآننا لو امكننا أن نستوعب الله إلهاً بعقولنا فبكل تأكيد لا يكون هو الله .

وان كانت هناك حقائق علمية وظواهر طبيعية كثيرة جدا أثبتها العلم فصدقناها دون ان نفهم أعماقها وأسرارها فما بالنا نريد ان نفهم أعماق الله!! ... وهذه أمثلة من الطبيعة تؤكد ذلك :

1. السكر الأبيض الذى يستخرج من نبات قصب السكر ... هذا السكر الحلو المذاق والمستخدم فى عمليات التحلية يتكون من 3 عناصر لا مذاق لها جميعا وهى الأكسجين والهيدروجين والكربون ... فكيف يمكن لعناصر ثلاثة عديمة المذاق ان تخرج لنا بإتحادها السكر الشديد الحلاوة !!! ... ويزيد الأمر صعوبة فى الفهم ان عنصرين منها بلا لون وهما الأكسجين والهيدروجين وثالثهما اسود وهو الكربون ... فكيف يمكن لعنصر أسود اللون يتحد مع عنصرين عديما اللون لتخرج لنا فى النهاية مادة بيضاء !!!

2. مثال أخر وهو الماء الذى يتكون من عنصرين وهما الهيدروجين والأكسجين حيث نجد أحدهما يشتعل والأخر يساعد على الاشتعال ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معا ينتج الماء الذى يستخدم فى إطفاء ما هو مشتعل !!

3. مثال ثالث وهو الملح الذى لا يخلو منه طعامنا نجد انه يتكون من عنصرى الكلور والصوديوم وكلاهما سام اذا اخذ بمفرده ولكنهما اذا اتحدا معاً نتج الملح الذى يعطى مذاقا لما نأكله !! 

فإن كان هذا يا صديقى هو إعجاز الله فى الطبيعة الغير عاقلة ... فكم وكم يكون الأمر فى ثالوث أقانيمه ... إننا لو كنا نفهم وندرك كل ما يدركه الله لما فاقنا هو فى شئ .

لذلك نؤكد على حقيقة ان وجود بعض الأسرار الفائقة التى يتأسس عليها الدين إنما يؤكد ان هذا الدين من الله ... لآنه لو كانت هذه الاسرار من الأنسان لفهمها ... وهنا تظهر أهمية وجود الأيمان لينال الأنسان المكافأة عليه . لأنه اى فضل لنا إن آمنا بما نراه وندركه فقط ...

إن الدين الصحيح يحوى أمورا يفهمها العقل دليلا على صدق ذلك الدين ... كما يحوى أموراً تسمو على العقل ليستحق المكافاة على الأيمان والتسليم به . 



نوع وحدانية الله :

بالطبع الله واحد ولكن ... هناك نوعان من الوحدانية ... وحدانية مجردة مطلقة صماء مصمدة ... والثانية وحدانية جامعة مانعة ... فمن اى النوعين يا ترى وحدانية الله ؟؟؟

إن قلنا أنها وحدانية مجردة صماء فمعنى هذا أنه قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر كان الله فى حالة سكون تام لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ... ثم طرأ عليه تغيير إذ تكلم للأباء بالأنبياء وصار يسمع الصلاة ويحب البشر وهكذا حدثت عليه تغييرات بينما هو جلت عظمته منزه عن التغيير والتطور .

أما إذا قلنا ان الله يتكلم ويسمع ويحب قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر ....

فالسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه تلقائياً هو : مع من كان يتكلم الله ؟؟؟ وإلى من كان يسمع ؟؟؟ ومن كان يحب ؟؟؟

إن وُجد آخرون منذ الأزل كان الله يكلمهم ويسمعهم ويحبهم كان هذا تعدد آلهه 

إن هذه المشكلة قد حلها لنا الكتاب المقدس فى بساطة عميقة مظهراً لنا ان وحدانية الله هى وحدانية جامعة مانعة ... فهى جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها ومانعة لكل ما عداه ... وبناء عليه فالله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو هو : " ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران (يع 7:1) "

فهو كليم وسميع فى نفس الوقت وأيضا محب ومحبوب فى آن واحد .

وهنا نجد ان وحدانية الله بالضرورة هى وحدانية جامعة لثلاثة أقانيم ومانعة لما هو اقل أو أكثر من ذلك .

وهذا يجعلنا نسأل عن معنى أقنوم ؟

كلمة أقنوم معناها صفة أو خاصية يقوم عليها الكيان الإلهى وبدونها ينعدم قيام الكيان أو الذات الإلهيه ... وعلى ذلك ففى جوهر الله الواحد ثلاث أقانيم مع ملاحظة أنها ليست أجزاء فى الجوهر الإلهى ... إذ هو جوهر بسيط كامل لا يقبل التجزئة .



فما هى إذن أقانيم الله الثلاثة أو خواصه الذاتية ؟ 

(1) خاصية الوجود :

فالله موجود وواجب الوجود . وإذا لم تكن لله صفة الوجود يكون عدماً . وحاشا لله أن يكون غير موجود ... هذه الصفة نسميها ( الآب ) ومعناها الأصل أو الوجود أو الكيان . 

(2) خاصية العقل والحكمة :

فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمة وإذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود لأن الله عقل كله وليس فيه جسم ... وأقنوم العقل فى الله نسميه ( الأبن ) او ( الكلمة ) إذ هو الأقنوم الذى أعلن لنا عن الله فهذا الأقنوم هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله العاقل . وسبب تسميته بالأبن لأن الفكر أو النطق صادر من الكيان الإلهى والشئ الصادر عن شئ يسمى مولود منه ... فمثلا يقال ( فلان لم ينطق ببنت شفة ) أو ( بنات أفكاره ) .. فلأن الكلمة صادرة عن الفكر أو الشفة سميت بنتها .. وكذلك الأفكار تسمى ( وليدة العقل ) 

وخروج الأبن من عند الآب للتجسد إنما هو خروج من غير أنفصال مثل خروج الفكرة من عقل صاحبها وتذهب إلى أقاصى الأرض مع بقائها فى عقله .

(3) خاصية الحياة :

فالله حى بل هو مصدر وواهب الحياة ... وإذا لم يكن الله حياً كان ميتاً وبالتالى ليس له وجود ... هذه الخاصية أو هذا الأقنوم ندعوه ( الروح القدس ) . وسميت بالروح القدس لأنها روح الله 

وخلاصة ذلك نفهم ان الجوهر الإلهى واحد ولكن الخواص التى يقوم عليها هى ثلاثة نسميها الآب والأبن والروح القدس ... وبالتالى يكون الآب غير الأبن غير الروح القدس ... ولكن فى نفس الوقت نجد أن الآب هو الله والأبن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله



مثال من الطبيعة يوضح لك عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ببساطة:

الضوء : عند تحليل الضوء الطبيعى أكتشف أنه يتكون من ثلاث أشعة يمكن تمييزها وتمييز عملها عن بعضها مع أستحاله الفصل بينها وهى :

1. شعاع حرارة : وهو سبب حياة جميع الكائنات ولا يمكن ان نراه وإن كنا نشعر به .. وهو يرمز إلى الآب غير المرئى .

2. شعاع نور : وهذا نراه بعيوننا ويرمز للأبن الذى رأيناه بالتجسد .

3. شعاع كيميائى : وهذا وإن كنا لا نراه لكن يظهر تأثيره الكيميائى فى كثير من الظواهر كالتصوير الشمسى مثلا .. وهو يرمز إلى الروح القدس فى عمله الخفى فى النفس بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة .

وواضح أن كل شعاع من هذه الثلاث غير الأثنين الأخرين فى عمله وتأثيره مع بقاءه متحداً معهما ويستحيل الفصل بينهم . كذلك هو الله ( الآب والأبن والروح القدس )



وأطمئنك أن الله نفسه قد أشار كثيرا فى كتابه المقدس لحقيقة وحدانيته وتعدد أقانيمه أى أنه بالفعل إله واحد ليس سواه ولكنه متعدد الأقانيم (وحدانيه جامعة مانعة وليست مجردة مطلقة صماء).. تأمل معى تلك الآيات بهدوء على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :

1. قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ( تك 1 : 26 )

2. بعد السقوط .. " قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا ( تك 3 : 22 ) "

3. هلم ننزل و نبلبل هناك لسانهم ( تك 11 : 7 )

4. قال الرب (الآب) لربي (الأبن) اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك ( مز 110 : 1 )

5. من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت ( ام 30 : 4 )

6. قول الله على لسان أشعياء .. " سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل (مفرد) و من يذهب من اجلنا (جمع) ( اش 6 : 8 ) "

وربما يعترض البعض بأن هذه التعبيرات هى على سبيل التعظيم 

فنرد بكل بساطة أن اللغة العبرية التى كتب بها العهد القديم لا تعرف أسلوب التعظيم فيها والذين يدرسون العبرية يعرفون ذلك جيدا ... 

ودليل أخر نقوله ان ملوك بلاد أعرق الحضارات القديمة فرعون ونبوخذنصر وداريوس يتكلمون عن أنفسهم بلغة المفرد ( تك 44:41 / دا 6:4 / عز 12:6 )



هذا كان بالنسبة للعهد القديم أما بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فكانت أكثر وضوحا ... تأمل تلك الآيات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :

7. شهادة السيد المسيح عن نفسه .. " انا و الاب واحد ( يو 10 : 30 ) "

8. رد السيد المسيح على فيلبس .. " الذي رأني فقد رأى الاب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الاب ( يو 14 : 9 ) "

9. فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة (الأبن) و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد ( 1يو 5 : 7 )



ترتيب وتسمية الأقانيم

توجد نقطة أخرى أحب ان أذكرك بها وهى ان البعض يظن أفضلية وسمو أقنوم الآب عن أقنوم الأبن وأقنوم الروح القدس وأيضا أفضلية الأبن عن الروح القدس وذلك نظرا للترتيب الذى ذكره السيد المسيح " اذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ( مت 28 : 19 ) " ولكن حاشا لنا نحن فى إيماننا المستقيم ان نقول بهذا إذ نؤمن ان الثلاثة أقانيم متساوون تماماً فى الذات الإلهية ولا يوجد أدنى أفضلية لأقنوم عن الأقنومين الأخرين 

وللتأكيد على المساواة الكاملة بين الثالوث نجد ان الكتاب يذكر لنا ترتيباً مختلفاً فمثلا :

1. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح (الأبن) و محبة الله (الآب) و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين ( 2كو 13 : 14 )

2. واما انتم ايها الاحباء فابنوا انفسكم على ايمانكم الاقدس مصلين في الروح القدس واحفظوا انفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الابدية ( يهوذا 1 : 20-21 )








منقول 

​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا مارثا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2009)

*  سـألنى أحد الأحباء:"هل نحن نعبد ثلاثة؟"

                                 قلت لة

                       "لا نحن نعبد إلة واحد" ...


          فقال: إذا لماذا نقول بأسم الأب و الابن و الروح القدس؟


 قلت لة : نحن نقول فى قانون الإيمان نؤمن بإلة  واحد، و لكن ألست ترى معى أن
 الله لم يره أحد قط. كيف نعبد إلة واحد، و لكنة مجهول للجميع. فمثلاً هل ترضى
 أن تعيش مع إنسان و تتعامل معة و تأكل  و تشرب و تنام معة و أنت لا تعرف عن
      طبيعتة شىء.. ربما يكون شريراً ..ربما يكون مريضاً.. ربما يؤذيك..


           هل يكفى أن تقول أنة إنسان أم يجب أن تبحث عن طباعة؟"


 كذلك كيف تعبده و أنت لا تعرف عن طبعة شيئاً، فدعنى الأن احدثك عن طبيعة الله


الله حب كامل.. و أروع صور المحبة فيه هى الأبوة. لذلك فالله أب لكل البشرية ،
و عندما خلق هذا الكون أودع فيه هذه الطبيعة، أودعها فى الحيوان و الحشرات...
     ألا و هى طبيعة الأبوة .  لذلك فاله بطبعة أب حنون للبشرية كلها.


 و الله الأب يحبنا جداً فأرسل كلمتة الوحيد ليتحد بجسد إنسان من العذراء و
           يعطينا من حبه الإلهى و بركاتة ، فأى حب أعظم من هذا!


و كلمة الله أزلى أى ليس لة بداية لأن الله ناطق بكلمته من الأزل ، لذلك نقول
أن الكلمة مولود أزلى من الأب و ليس مخلوق مثل أدم الذى لة بداية زمنية و خلق
 من التراب، و كذلك حواء أصلها ترابى ، لذلك ينبغى أن يعودا و كل جنسهما إلى
                                 التراب


 أما المسيح كلمة الأب فأزلى بلا بداية من الأب  فهو الذى ليس له نهاية.  و
          الأب أحبنا فأرسل روحة القدوس يسكن فينا (يو4: 13-11).


 فالله الأب واحد وله كلمة أزلى اتحد بطبيعتى و له روح قدس يحل فى الإنسان .
 فالله الواحد يحبنى، و أنا أدرك حبه لى .. فهو ليس مجهول بالنسبة لى. مثلما
أعرف صديقى (فلان)، أعرفة بذاتة التى تحبنى ، و روحة اللطيف الذى يعطية الحياة
و المحبة للجميع، و بكلمتة العاقلة المتحدثة معى .. مع أن ثلاثة هذا الصديق هم
                                شخص واحد.


                    مقال للقمص بيشوى كامل - مارس 1976​*
*عظة التثليث والتوحيد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث




http://www.mediafire.com/?zit2voatlzg


http://www.mediafire.com/?qt90oxegdfn​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مايو 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/458390311

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/458390311


----------



## amad_almalk (29 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل 


مرسيىىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> 
> مرسيىىىىى علي الموضوع
> ...


----------



## هالة الحب (12 سبتمبر 2011)

فى الحقيقه انها مسأله ليست بسيطه وتتطلب فهم بالقلب قبل العقل


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*  فى منتهى الروعه
شكرااااا جداااا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## هالة الحب (22 فبراير 2012)

هذا ما كنت احتاج اليه ميرسى مونيكا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> فى الحقيقه انها مسأله ليست بسيطه وتتطلب فهم بالقلب قبل العقل



*لو طلبتى من ربنا يعطيكى الفهم
هتفهميه بسرعة
الرب يعطيكى الفهم وينور قلبك ياهالة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *  فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرااااا جداااا
> الرب يباركك*​


*
اشكرك استاذ النهيسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مايو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> هذا ما كنت احتاج اليه ميرسى مونيكا


*
اشكر الرب ان الموضوع افادك
الرب يبارك تعب ومجهودك ويثبت ايمانك
الرب يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------

